# Id this stem Plant



## dharris (Feb 2, 2006)

Not sure of origin. Some have called this Bacopa Monneri, but photo's I have seen don't match the plant I have. Thank you in your attemp to name (ID) this plant.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

It looks like it definitely could be _Bacopa monnieri_ (not Bacopa Monnieri). It looks like it's emersed. After being submerged for a while, it will look more like the monnieri you're used to seeing. Alternatively, you can let it grow emersed if you have the capacity and see if you can flower it, which can be a huge aid to identification.


----------



## dharris (Feb 2, 2006)

Cavan Allen said:


> It looks like it definitely could be _Bacopa monnieri_ (not Bacopa Monnieri).


Thanks, but I don't understand, the spelling is exactly the same as yours. 
Is it that I capitalized monnieri?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Yes, that's correct.


----------



## oceanaqua (Oct 24, 2005)

I'm not 100% sure but...bacopa monnieri grows wild where I live and the leaves are rounder. Emerse look the same as Submerse.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Well, it can be fairly variable (including the flower coloration), but I'm not ready to commit to _monnieri_ yet. Again, it _could_ be. If the plant in question is allowed to grow above the water line and flower, that will help to clear things up.


----------



## dharris (Feb 2, 2006)

Cavan Allen said:


> Yes, that's correct.


Thank you!


----------



## dharris (Feb 2, 2006)

Cavan Allen said:


> It looks like it definitely could be _Bacopa monnieri_ (not Bacopa Monnieri). It looks like it's emersed. After being submerged for a while, it will look more like the monnieri you're used to seeing. Alternatively, you can let it grow emersed if you have the capacity and see if you can flower it, which can be a huge aid to identification.


The tank I'm growing this in is fully enclosed, so above water line is not going to be possible. Unless it can flower in two inches of space.


----------

